

Magicians And Mathematicians: The Missing Human Side of Quantitative Finance - JumpCrisscross
http://www.wilmott.com/blogs/paul/index.cfm/2008/12/12/Magicians-And-Mathematicians

======
johnrgrace
There is the field of Behavorial Finance, which assumes everyone isn't
rational. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavioral_finance>

I would have gotten a PHD in Finance focusing on behavioral finance 12 years
ago that but at the time I would have been poorly received and unlikely to get
tenure since I was undermining the central supports of the entire field.

